

DailyBooth Conga Line - ujeezy
http://chaircongaline.com

======
paul9290
Youtube video set to hidden is playing the conga(music). Maybe I was the only
one wondering that but Firebug answered my question.

~~~
Timothee
Actually I did wonder how the music was played (though I didn't start Web
Inspector), since I have ClickToFlash installed. YouTube is not on my
whitelist, so I'm a bit surprised it did start…

------
Raphael
Sorry, I have a bit of a grudge, but I'd just like to point out that the photo
URLs had to be hard-coded (instead of referenced by a tag or album) because
DailyBooth has neglected to provide standard feeds or an API.

~~~
pclark
there is an API coming "very soon" I believe.

------
andrewljohnson
That clamor just ruined Harvest Moon by a real musician.

------
jmtame
scrollamount="30"

